

Apple in advanced acquisition talks with Lala - cardmagic
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-10409472-261.html

======
eventhough
Anyone here use Lala?

~~~
sahaj
just signed up. they have a pretty interesting model. they let you upload your
purchased music and play it. songs are just 79c, as opposed to 1.29 at itunes.

